# German Breeder



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm curious as to the long white strings are the shrimps are eatting and also why the first tank has crs, brs, panda all mixed in one? risk of cross breeding?

http://www.blue-tiger-shrimp.com/blog/german-shrimp-breeder/


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> I'm curious as to the long white strings are the shrimps are eatting and also why the first tank has crs, brs, panda all mixed in one? risk of cross breeding?
> 
> http://www.blue-tiger-shrimp.com/blog/german-shrimp-breeder/


Yeah - was wondering too - as to why all of them are mixed ?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Some sort of experimenting


----------



## RoryM (May 7, 2010)

Just looks like the leftover of a lettuce leaf. My shrimp do the same thing, strip it of the soft stuff first then go onto the harder stem.


----------

